# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Plukken haar in bed na het slapen

## Blauwe steen

Sinds een week of 2, 3 liggen er regelmatig plukken haar in mijn bed na het slapen. Ik merk ook dat mijn haar wat dunner word. Het lijkt dus alsof mijn haar begint uit te vallen! Weet iemand wat ik hier mee aan moet? Moet ik naar de dokter of niet??

----------


## Paulaaa5

Het lijkt erop dat je haar begint uit te vallen. Het is niet brood nodig om een doktersbezoek te doen maar ik zal wel eventjes bellen. Je kan er helaas weinig tegen doen.

----------

